

NASA Actually Working on Faster-than-Light Warp Drive - albertzeyer
http://techland.time.com/2012/09/19/nasa-actually-working-on-faster-than-light-warp-drive/

======
mrslx
Can't put my fingers on it since I haven't read Time in ages but it seems like
the format has changed. Seems more bloggish if that means anything.

------
epicjunction
Make it so.

